

Hangman's hardest word - fogus
http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/plugged-in/hangman-s-hardest-word-discovered/1408256

======
jacquesm
Except of course that people don't guess randomly. If the object is to beat a
computer (as in the article) that will work, but if the objective is to beat a
human j..z isn't all that hard because there are only two words in the English
language that match that pattern and only one of them is 'printable'.

~~~
nimai
That's only using the older variant of hangman where you start with the first
and last letters. I think the article is pretty clearly discussing the more
modern, "wheel of fortune" variety.

~~~
jacquesm
That's got to be a cultural thing, I've never even heard of wheels of fortune
combined with hangman.

------
what
Here's the discussion from the last time this was posted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601978>

